# The morning rush



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thought that some of our young families with puppies might like to see how Gracie, at age 2, now spends the morning school bus rush.


----------



## Holly (Aug 19, 2013)

That is totally how I'd like to spend the morning school rush too!!


----------

